# A Randy O model...



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

clover
You mean there is still hope?
Cheers
gww


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

In my experience, a big maybe, still waiting....I thought it was amusing thay he made a chart of that. Hey, why dont you use some duct tape and a sharpie? for your hives of course


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I think the apex of "I know it all" comes a little sooner. You tube makes a lot of instant experts willing to provide advice on topics in which they have no first hand experience. I may have been guilty of this crime in the past myself. The period of enlightenment begins when you realize that half of what you thought you knew is pure garbage and you're not so sure about the other half.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Its called the Dunning Kruger effect if any one wants to delve into the psychology behind it 

I was certainly an expert by the end of my 2nd year... 2 years behind me of razing queens with cut strips and growing my numbers with almost no losses ..
I had learned it all... Langs were bad, if you don't treat for mites your don't need to, the bees will take care of them self's 

The pit of disillusionment hit hard, 3 years of 100% losses


----------



## Robert Holcombe (Oct 10, 2019)

Cute - I never knew is was a twelve year program of schooling. Half way through - I think!


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

So, I can hope to be productive this year? Yes!!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

JWPalmer said:


> I think the apex of "I know it all" comes a little sooner. You tube makes a lot of instant experts willing to provide advice on topics in which they have no first hand experience. I may have been guilty of this crime in the past myself. The period of enlightenment begins when you realize that half of what you thought you knew is pure garbage and you're not so sure about the other half.


My sentiments also; Im still stuck on the drone brood I saw that just looked so weird to me..


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

the number of different adamant opinions on the same topic is what always amazes me.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Way too much dogma in beekeeping. The more experience I get, the fewer absolutes I find.


----------



## bwilson (Sep 7, 2019)

I think I laughed too hard at this. I've just gotten on the plateau...being productive, but still asking myself if im just a bad beekeeper.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Year 2 was bad, 100% loss by fall. Lesson, some swarms are so bad they kill your other bees too by dragging in mites and diseases. Year 3 was when I started learning a bit and increasing numbers. Now year 4. I know everything and just ask, I'll tell you the right answer!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

If 12 years is the magic number I am almost there, 11 years of doing the first year over and over again.


----------



## Bmcq (May 29, 2013)

I think I need to show that graph to my bees, maybe they will cut me some slack


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

This is great, and so far has followed my experience exactly. I am definitely in my 4th year pit right now.


----------

